# health - advice on which plan very confused



## cara mc k (7 Jan 2010)

Dear AAM,

I am looking for health insurance but very confused over which plan is best.  I have tried the HIA website but would also like AAM opinion.

Details are couple late 30's no children both in reasonable health, one of us has a history of heart disease in the family so cardiac cover would be important, also maternity for other person as may have family next few years. Would like money back on GP visits, access to private hospitals.  Main concern is not being on a huge waiting list to see consultant or requires procedure.

Have got quotes from VHI for 1st plan plus level 1 - €792 and level 2 €872, and Hibernian Level 2 everyday €890.  Have not tried Quinn as heard although prices are cheaper not as good cover.  was also thinking of having 2 different plans as i have no cardiac worries.

Can anyone advise the more I look the more i am confused.

any help appreciated.

Cara Mc K


----------



## NovaFlare77 (7 Jan 2010)

I won't go on about the plan I have, as I'm sure I've mentioned it quite recently and I don't want to come across as trying to promote any one plan or company. Instead, I just want to make a few comments, which will hopefully help you:

A) You know what you want out of your health cover. Keep matching the products you're looking at against your "shopping list" and you'll find it a bit easier. Don't get too bogged down in the extra bells and whistles, but do consider them if all other things are equal in your final choices.

2) You're correct in saying that you could have two different plans. You on the more basic of the two and your partner on the plan with the better cover for cardiac and maternity. You could even have them with two different insurers. 

3) Another option to consider is that you could have your hospital cover and your GP (out-patient cover) as seperate policies, again even possibly from different insurers. E.g. HealthSteps from VHI or day to day from Aviva. This does give you more options (and possibly, more confusion), but it is an option in case the "all in one" packages aren't giving you exactly what you want.

4) This is something I've said before, but before you sign anything, ask your chosen insurer if they have a Company/Corporate version of the plan you've decided upon. I'm on a company product myself, which is more than €100 cheaper than the "mainstream" equivalent. Under Open enrolment, you can't be refused cover on any product, so if the company plan offers the same benefit as the one you've chosen, you should go for it.


----------



## Johnweber (7 Jan 2010)

The family plan plus level 1 wont give you full cover for your cardiac cover in Blackrock Clinic or the Mater Private. Have a look at Business Plan Extra from Aviva althought there is a small excess but you get money back for gp visits etc as well having very good maternity package.


----------

